
Make Them Want. Delay. Fulfill. Repeat - baud147258
https://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2019/07/make-them-want-delay-fulfill-repeat.html
======
baud147258
Follow-up to The Glorious, Profitable, Inescapable Art of Addiction [1],
discussed here [2]

[1] [https://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2019/07/the-glorious-
profita...](https://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2019/07/the-glorious-profitable-
inescapable-art.html)

[2][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20465756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20465756)

